# Male Mourning Dove - Available for Adoption - to EXCELLENT home



## Little_bird

I have a ring-neck dove available for adoption. I believe he is male and have raised him from a small fledgling. If you'd like to read the thread it's below...

I'm looking for a home for him now that he is full grown. I'm fairly certain he is male, he has very beautiful iridescent feathers on his neck. 

I'm looking for someone that is experienced with doves and wants him as an inside pet and as a mate for their dove. He is a very sweet bird and will coo to you when you come in the room and just wants to be near you. 

Please private message me or reply to this thread if you are interested in adopting Henry. Please only message me if you have a mate, experience with doves and can provide him with an excellent home.

Here are a few recent pics of Henry: http://imgur.com/a/VreQm

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/f...-ruptured-air-sac-feeding-cleaning-77597.html


----------



## Jay3

Can you tell us where you are located, in case someone is interested?


----------



## Little_bird

I'm in Central Florida...willing to take a road trip for the right new home for Henry.


----------



## kiddy

He is adorable and handsome. Hope someone steps up.


----------



## GimpieLover

Your bird is a Mourning dove, not a ringneck.
if the new adopted home has ringnecks, caution housing them together. Mourning doves especially hand raised, are more passive and tend to get beat up


----------



## Jay3

GimpieLover said:


> Your bird is a Mourning dove, not a ringneck.
> if the new adopted home has ringnecks, caution housing them together. Mourning doves especially hand raised, are more passive and tend to get beat up



Good that you noticed. Maybe should end the thread and start a new one that states what he is.


----------



## kiddy

Jay3 said:


> Good that you noticed. Maybe should end the thread and start a new one that states what he is.


Even the subject line can be changed


----------



## almondman

kiddy said:


> Even the subject line can be changed


Subject line changed.


----------



## kiddy

almondman said:


> Subject line changed.


Thanks almondman!


----------



## Charis

You might want to check. I think the Mourning dove is a protected species and it may be illegal for you to offer him to be kept.


----------



## Trish in Dallas

*Permit for Henry*

Little Bird, I can get him permitted. I sent you a private message. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## Whytpigeon

Little_bird said:


> I have a ring-neck dove available for adoption. I believe he is male and have raised him from a small fledgling. If you'd like to read the thread it's below...
> 
> I'm looking for a home for him now that he is full grown. I'm fairly certain he is male, he has very beautiful iridescent feathers on his neck.
> 
> I'm looking for someone that is experienced with doves and wants him as an inside pet and as a mate for their dove. He is a very sweet bird and will coo to you when you come in the room and just wants to be near you.
> 
> Please private message me or reply to this thread if you are interested in adopting Henry. Please only message me if you have a mate, experience with doves and can provide him with an excellent home.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few recent pics of Henry: http://imgur.com/a/VreQm
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/f...-ruptured-air-sac-feeding-cleaning-77597.html



How was he found?


----------



## kiddy

Whytpigeon said:


> How was he found?



Though it is difficult to read the whole thread but still for your reference:

www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-fl...uptured-air-sac-feeding-cleaning-77597-8.html

Little bird has actually done a fabulous job in saving Henry. That was awesome.


----------



## cwebster

Agree with kiddy, Henry is a cutie and Little Bird did a great job saving him. Hope he gets a fantastic home.


----------



## Whytpigeon

Thanks for the link.Nice story. Allot of care went into his raising.

I think it needs to be said that mourning doves are wild birds and protected, Eventual release needs to be of the most importance. They are not pets to be adopted out and there are some stiff fines if a game warden were to see someone keeping or rehoming a protected migratory species. That is just a heads up.


----------



## cwebster

This bird was rescued, is imprinted on people, and would not survive in the world. I support him being a pet.


----------



## Whytpigeon

cwebster said:


> This bird was rescued, is imprinted on people, and would not survive in the world. I support him being a pet.


What you support does not matter to the federal wildlife protection agency , It is against the law reguardless. 
We have domesticated doves for pets already. We don't need to take from the wild. It has never been proven that so called imprinted doves do not do well in their natural habitat when released, in fact quite the opposite, when they sexually mature they can become aggressive and stressed being a captive. They can and will learn from other doves and birds by watching and also instinct that is built In . A licensed rehabber knows how to slow release or prepair a bird for release. It is important to not go picking up fledglings as well and think they need help, if so then the parents can't feed them. I'm not saying this bird did not need help , it is that most don't and then they are in this situation.


----------



## GimpieLover

It is actually very known that human imprinted animals don't survive in the wild. It's not a matter of not knowing how to be a dove, it's that they don't know to be scared of things that will kill them. 
They learn that lesson only once


----------



## cwebster

This bird is tame and needs to be a pet. It would not survive in the world.


----------



## Whytpigeon

GimpieLover said:


> It is actually very known that human imprinted animals don't survive in the wild. It's not a matter of not knowing how to be a dove, it's that they don't know to be scared of things that will kill them.
> They learn that lesson only once


I have rehabbed and released many wild doves without issue. If you have not then it is hard to describe their natural instincts that show when they are ready to be released. Wild animals including birds do not become house pets that easily, they seem tame in their young bird state that is dependant, but not when they are self sufficient and sexually maturing. They don't stay what people think is tame. Example for this bird would be a slow release in the spring with minimal handling before that time. Feed so he has to peck on the ground or bottom of an aviary like foraging. With all the bird feeders out there in backyards wild doves have a pretty easy time of it. A rehabber that has other doves to release would be ideal. Reguardless of any of this, wild animals and birds should not be kept as pets ,that is why they are protected from well meaning people who think they are a pet because it depends on them for food when young. That's the law for a good reason.


----------



## GimpieLover

Whytpigeon said:


> I have rehabbed and released many wild doves without issue. If you have not then it is hard to describe their natural instincts that show when they are ready to be released. Wild animals including birds do not become house pets that easily, they seem tame in their young bird state that is dependant, but not when they are self sufficient and sexually maturing. They don't stay what people think is tame. Example for this bird would be a slow release in the spring with minimal handling before that time. Feed so he has to peck on the ground or bottom of an aviary like foraging. With all the bird feeders out there in backyards wild doves have a pretty easy time of it. A rehabber that has other doves to release would be ideal. Reguardless of any of this, wild animals and birds should not be kept as pets ,that is why they are protected from well meaning people who think they are a pet because it depends on them for food when young. That's the law for a good reason.



I know what you are getting at, and no wildlife should not be kept as a pets, I agree, but in circumstances like this it is the better option. It is either this bird be a pet, or dead. I have rehabbed hundreds of birds to release. This bird was not raised in any sort of environment to prepare him for survival. He is an imprinted adult. Shows affection towards humans. Mourning doves especially, do not revert back well once imprinted


----------



## Charis

GimpieLover said:


> It is actually very known that human imprinted animals don't survive in the wild. It's not a matter of not knowing how to be a dove, it's that they don't know to be scared of things that will kill them.
> They learn that lesson only once


I've rehabbed hundreds of birds and I absolutely agree. Frequently, I receive a feral pigeon, likely human raised and released, that is starving and has no clue he/she is even a pigeon. With no survival skills the pigeon has made himself t known to a human. The lucky ones choose a compassionate human.


----------



## happypidge

I've got a massive cage available if he still needs a home.


----------



## Trish in Dallas

Hi Little Bird, 
Did you ever find a home for Henry? How's he doing?


----------

